# 373 - 375 *flän*



## Alexändria (17. Oktober 2007)

Hab da mal ne kleine Frage...

und zwar, hab schneidern auf 373 hat auch ganz gut geklappt mit dem magieerfüllten zeugs da robe und tunika....

nur jetzt hab ich die dinger schon 9 mal gemacht und keinen weiteren Skillpunkt bekommen

meine frage is nu gehts damit nich auf 375 oder hab ich einfach nur Pech???

würd mich über ne antwort freuen


----------



## Pomela (18. Oktober 2007)

361-375: magieerfüllte Netherstoffrobe oder -tunika (Rezept vom Seherposten im Schattenmondtal, nicht BoP, am besten disenchanten lassen, ab 370 gelb) 

Und wenn es gelb ist, dann kann das auch ein paar Craftvorgänge dauern...


----------



## Mayven (18. Oktober 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> 361-375: magieerfüllte Netherstoffrobe oder -tunika (Rezept vom Seherposten im Schattenmondtal, nicht BoP, am besten disenchanten lassen, ab 370 gelb)
> 
> Und wenn es gelb ist, dann kann das auch ein paar Craftvorgänge dauern...




Ja so sollte es klappen, die letzten 10 Schneiderskillpunkte sind echt hart zubekommen....


----------



## Alexändria (18. Oktober 2007)

Mayven schrieb:


> Ja so sollte es klappen, die letzten 10 Schneiderskillpunkte sind echt hart zubekommen....




Glaub ich euch ja aber an einem punkt 7 mal versucht ich Tick bald aus der scheiß kostet schließlich auch gold^^

Bin kurz davor des Schattenzwirn ding zu mache des is ja noch orange da sollts leicht sein aber leider noch teurer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vikale (18. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
Guckst du bei deiner Schattrath Fraktion Aldor/Seher nach.
da gibs ab wohlwollend sachen die schön Skillpunkte geben, net viel Kosten und sich um gutes Geld verkaufen lassen.

mfg.vikale


----------



## Lakron (19. Oktober 2007)

joa mit Flammenherzhandschuhen geht das ganz gut das kann man ab 360 erlernen kostet zwar 7 Urfeuer dafür aber keine magieerfüllte nethestoffballen dh. du kannst dir den arkanstaub sparen. Dazu ist das teil das rauskommt noch ziemlich nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 >>>link


----------



## vikale (19. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
Naja^^ nice is was andres,
aber für ne Boss/Raidboss der viel Feuerdmg macht ganz brauchbar.

mfg.vikale


----------



## Dunham (23. Oktober 2007)

einfach ewig viel netherstoff kaufen. vor bgs arena oder raids im handelschannel schreiben... auf dauer bekommt man dann genug (am besten ned die überteuerten kaufen)


----------



## Kopierkarte (4. Dezember 2007)

Hiho...

da hatte ich ja richtig Glück^^ ich hab mit der Magieerfüllten Netherstoffrobe von 365 auf 375 geskillt und für jede Robe 1 Punkt bekommen, also auch für die gelben ab 370...

Alles entzaubern lassen und jedesmal nen großen Prismasplitter rausbekommen, welche ich für je 35g verkaufen konnte^^ Eisschattenzwirnrobe ist also in kürze ohne größeren Farmaufwand meine^^

Grüße


----------



## Níght06 (4. Dezember 2007)

XD


----------



## boulder (2. Januar 2008)

@TE
tjoa, was soll man sagen, da hast du einfach mal ziemliches pech gehabt. mein kleiner hex is gestern auch endlich bei 375 angekommen. und ich hatte zum glück zwischen 370 und 375 ( nennen wirs mal die phase gelb^^ ) nur eine einzige gurke dabei.
da bleibt nur eins : dranbleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *die daumen drückt*

Boulder


edit: kann mir mal einer sagen, wie ich überhaupt auf diesen alten thread gekommen bin?  *G*


----------



## OidaMopo (15. Januar 2008)

hehe jo

ich hab gestern 366 - 375 gemacht

alles ganz easy hab mir die mats gekauft und die teile disenchanten lassen

nur der letze skillpunkt hat mich zum verzweifeln gebracht^^ 6 mal extra mats kaufen für den dreckigen skillpunkt^^ dafür lauf ich nu mitna urmondstoffrobe rum :-)

kosten lagen so bei 800-900g wobei ich mit den 15 prisma wieder gut was reinholen konnt (30g / stk )


----------



## dejaspeed (15. Januar 2008)

Das problem ist uns bekannt und wir arbeiten nicht daran.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naaruby (7. Februar 2008)

Für die Letzten 2 Punkte muste ich 5 Magieerfüllte Roben herstellen um auf das maximum zu kommen. Ich finde es gibt einfach zu wenige rezepte


----------

